# Oxford English Dictionary: New Words Added for 2010



## David Baxter PhD

*New Words in the Oxford English Dictionary*
_Time_
August 23, 2010

*automagically *automatically and in a way that seems ingenious, inexplicable, or magical

*bargainous *costing less than is usual or than might be expected; cheap or relatively cheap
*bromance *a close but non-sexual relationship between two men
*buzzkill *a person or thing that has a depressing or dispiriting effect

*carbon capture and storage *the process of trapping and storing carbon dioxide produced by burning fossil fuels
*catastrophizing *view or present a situation as considerably worse than it actually is
*chill pill *a notional pill taken to make someone calm down
*chillax *calm down and relax
*cheeseball *lacking taste, style, or originality
*cool hunter *a person whose job it is to make observations or predictions about new styles and trends

*defriend *another term for unfriend (remove someone from a list of friends or contacts on a social networking site)
*deleveraging *the process or practice of reducing the level of one's debt by rapidly selling one's assets
*dictionary attack *an attempt to gain illicit access to a computer system by using a very large set of words to generate potential passwords

*exit strategy *a pre-planned means of extricating oneself from a situation

*freemium *a business model, especially on the Internet, whereby basic services are provided free of charge while more advanced features must be paid for
*frenemy *a person with whom one is friendly despite a fundamental dislike or rivalry
*fussbudget *a fussy person

*geoengineering *manipulation of environmental processeses in an attempt to counteract the effects of global warming

*hater *negative person
*hikikomori *the abnormal avoidance of social contact, typically by adolescent males (in Japan)

*LBD *little black dress

*matchy-matchy *excessively colour-coordinated
*microblogging *the posting of very short entries on a blog

*national treasure *someone/thing regarded as emblematic of a nation's cultural heritage
*netbook *small light laptop

*overleveraged *having taken on too much debt
*overthink *think about (something) too much or for too long

*paywall *an arrangement whereby access is restricted to users who have paid to subscribe to a website

*quantitative easing *the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank

*social media *websites and applications used for social networking
*soft skills *personal attributes that enable someone to interact effectively and harmoniously with other people
*staycation *holiday spent in one's home country
*steampunk *a genre of science fiction that typically features steam-powered machinery rather than advance technology

*toxic debt *debt which has a high risk of default
*turducken *a roast dish consisting of a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey
*tweetup *a meeting organized by means of posts on Twitter

*vuvuzela *long horn blown by fans at soccer matches

*wardrobe malfunction *an instance of a person accidentally exposing an intimate part of their body as a result of an article of clothing slipping out of position


----------



## Daniel

> *catastrophizing *view or present a situation as considerably worse than it actually is
> *
> soft skills *personal attributes that enable someone to interact effectively and harmoniously with other people
> *
> staycation *holiday spent in one's home country


Interesting


----------



## David Baxter PhD

What's also interesting is the original Time article (online) is/was "*New Words in the ODE* _(sic)_".


----------



## Daniel

:lol: @ chillax


----------



## Daniel

Regarding freemium, which is still a very popular business model:









						How Startups Can Sell Software To Large Enterprises
					


It takes a lot of time and resources—but the results can be transformative.





					www.forbes.com
				




“The freemium model works particularly well when the solution is easy to adopt and use even by smaller groups inside a large enterprise,” said Andy Stinnes, who is a Venture Partner at Cloud Apps Capital Partners. “You attract free subscription users in the short term, and then convert some of these customers to a paid tier at a much lower acquisition cost, even when including the ongoing cost of the large free user base. When you have enough adopters, you look for prospects with enough individual free users and bundle add-on features into an enterprise edition that you can sell to the company.”


----------

